# senza senso di colpa



## Old oscar (9 Settembre 2008)

ne parlavamo lei ( la mia amante ) ed io.
Ci siamo sorpresi ad ammettere che nessuno dei due sente dei sensi di colpa verso il proprio coniuge. 
nessun senso di colpa, anzi, sembra strano ma non sentiamo, dentro la nostra anima,  neppure la sensazione di tradire.

" Si " le ho detto io " siamo dei veri bastardi tu ed io, dei figli di puttanana, ignobili, meschini, falsi, ipocriti e mille altre cose orribili " 

" Si " mi ha risposto lei " ci vuole coraggio per fare la propria parte in questo mondo, gradevole o sgradevole che sia " 

beh, devo ammetterelo ho trovato una donna che vede questa cosa del " tradimento " come me, la sento molto vicina, molto.

e voi? con il vostro senso di colpa ? come va ?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (9 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ne parlavamo lei ( la mia amante ) ed io.
> Ci siamo sorpresi ad ammettere che nessuno dei due sente dei sensi dicolpa verso il proprio coniuge.
> nessun senso di colpa, anzi, sembra strano ma non sentiamo neppure di  tradire.
> 
> ...


arriverà tutto in colpo, quando meno te lo aspetti....

...oppure arriva il/la coniuge che vi scortica...


----------



## Kid (9 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ne parlavamo lei ( la mia amante ) ed io.
> Ci siamo sorpresi ad ammettere che nessuno dei due sente dei sensi dicolpa verso il proprio coniuge.
> nessun senso di colpa, anzi, sembra strano ma non sentiamo neppure di  tradire.
> 
> ...


Caro stronzo (scusa, mi fa un pò strano...), se cerchi nel forum troverai un thread intitolato "Senso di colpa, dove sei?" aperto dal sottoscritto. Ci sono passato pure io. Non ti dico che ora mi sto stracciando le vesti, però un pò di senso di colpa mi è affiorato dal momento che le ho fatto una mezza confessione. Comunque secondo me dipende molto da come uno è fatto. Credo infatti che ci siano persone più predisposte per natura al tradimento e che hanno gli anticorpi giusti (per citare la mia cara Verena) per debellare i sensi di colpa.


----------



## Old ASTRA (9 Settembre 2008)

Mi sento uno schifo proprio perchè non mi sento in colpa nei confronti del mio ragazzo... un po' contorta?
Invece l'altra mattina dopo aver fatto sesso (dovredi dire l'amore?) con il mio ragazzo mi sono venute le lacrime agli occhi per l'angoscia che provavo nei confronti del mio "altro lui"... ho avuto l'impressione di aver tradito l'altro e mi sono sentita una merda! in quel momento ho capito che posto occupa nel mio cuore ognuno dei due.


----------



## Old disperso (9 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ne parlavamo lei ( la mia amante ) ed io.
> Ci siamo sorpresi ad ammettere che nessuno dei due sente dei sensi di colpa verso il proprio coniuge.
> nessun senso di colpa, anzi, sembra strano ma non sentiamo, dentro la nostra anima,  neppure la sensazione di tradire.
> 
> ...


vero, ma anche un po' di rispetto per chi non ha colpe se non quella di amare uno stronzo ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   non guasta mica sai?


----------



## Verena67 (9 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ne parlavamo lei ( la mia amante ) ed io.
> Ci siamo sorpresi ad ammettere che nessuno dei due sente dei sensi di colpa verso il proprio coniuge.
> nessun senso di colpa, anzi, sembra strano ma non sentiamo, dentro la nostra anima, neppure la sensazione di tradire.
> 
> ...


ci vuole davvero coraggio!!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (9 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ne parlavamo lei ( la mia amante ) ed io.
> Ci siamo sorpresi ad ammettere che nessuno dei due sente dei sensi di colpa verso il proprio coniuge.
> nessun senso di colpa, anzi, sembra strano ma non sentiamo, dentro la nostra anima, neppure la sensazione di tradire.
> 
> ...


 
grazie a dio ho la coscienza pullita!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ne parlavamo lei ( la mia amante ) ed io.
> Ci siamo sorpresi ad ammettere che nessuno dei due sente dei sensi di colpa verso il proprio coniuge.
> nessun senso di colpa, anzi, sembra strano ma non sentiamo, dentro la nostra anima, neppure la sensazione di tradire.
> 
> ...


 Mi sembra che ci sia davvero una grande intesa e complicità tra voi Stronzo ..lei sarà stronza..


----------



## Old disperso (9 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che ci sia davvero una grande intesa e complicità tra voi Stronzo ..lei sarà stronza..
























   sono la coppia per antonomasia


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ci vuole davvero coraggio!!!!


non ho capito il commento, scusa

però, si, ci  vuole coraggio per essere chi siamo e fare la nostra parte

lo trovo meschino non farla nascondendosi dietro dei dogmi, credo, paure, dietro parole come " rispetto " " lealtà " etc. etc.


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che ci sia davvero una grande intesa e complicità tra voi Stronzo ..lei sarà stronza..


si, una profonda intesa 
forse perchè siamo molto simili ?, non so..........



P.S. come mai il maiuscolo per me ed il minuscolo per Lei ?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non ho capito il commento, scusa
> 
> però, si, ci vuole coraggio per essere chi siamo e fare la nostra parte
> 
> lo trovo meschino non farla nascondendosi dietro dei dogmi, credo, paure, dietro parole come " rispetto " " lealtà " etc. etc.


sì ma se va tutto così bene come mai sei approdato qua?


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non ho capito il commento, scusa
> 
> però, si, ci vuole coraggio per essere chi siamo e fare la nostra parte
> 
> lo trovo meschino non farla nascondendosi dietro dei dogmi, credo, paure, dietro parole come " rispetto " " lealtà " etc. etc.


ma che noi siamo anche lealtà, rispetto etc etc vi pare proprio così brutto?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ne parlavamo lei ( la mia amante ) ed io.
> Ci siamo sorpresi ad ammettere che nessuno dei due sente dei sensi di colpa verso il proprio coniuge.
> nessun senso di colpa, anzi, sembra strano ma non sentiamo, dentro la nostra anima,  neppure la sensazione di tradire.
> 
> ...


anch'io mi chiedo allora cosa scrivi a fare  e perchè continui a compiacerti di quanto sei stronzo ma coraggioso.
Vuoi un premio? una conferma?
te l'ho già detto: sei irrispettoso e insopportabile nei confronti della tua donna.
Non solo perchè la tradisci (che non ti sembri di farlo lo racconti a qualcun altro se no non saresti su questo forum) ma perchè la umili e calpesti con questi thread


----------



## Kid (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io mi chiedo allora cosa scrivi a fare  e perchè continui a compiacerti di quanto sei stronzo ma coraggioso.
> Vuoi un premio? una conferma?
> te l'ho già detto: sei irrispettoso e insopportabile nei confronti della tua donna.
> Non solo perchè la tradisci (che non ti sembri di farlo lo racconti a qualcun altro se no non saresti su questo forum) ma perchè la umili e calpesti con questi thread


Quoto. Stronzo, io non ti giudico in quanto traditore perchè lo sono stato anch'io, so come ci si sente, cosa si pensa, come si soffre. Ma è ciò che non provi a fare con la tua compagna che è dannoso e "ignorante". Forse hai perso di vista il fatto che da un storia di tradimenti, in qualche modo bisogna uscirne.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

Scava di piu', Stronzo, te l'ho già detto, sei solo al primo livello del problema....dire che "ci va coraggio a fare i bastardi" (con chi ci ama e ci lava i calzini) è una banalità. E' ammantarsi di una grandezza nel male che ...in realtà è solo ipocrisia.

Riflettici...!


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scava di piu', Stronzo, te l'ho già detto, sei solo al primo livello del problema....dire che "ci va coraggio a fare i bastardi" (con chi ci ama e ci lava i calzini) è una banalità. *E' ammantarsi di una grandezza nel male che ...in realtà è solo ipocrisia.*
> 
> Riflettici...!


Quoto.


----------



## Old ellina69 (10 Settembre 2008)

se siete così compatibili e innamorati perchè non lasciate i vostri partner ufficiali? che almeno si possano rifare una vita con qualcuno meno ..."stronzo"? per comodo, paura, insicurezza, routine, o che altro? che strano comportamento per due cuor di leone come voi ...


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> se siete così compatibili e innamorati perchè non lasciate i vostri partner ufficiali? che almeno si possano rifare una vita con qualcuno meno ..."stronzo"? per comodo, paura, insicurezza, routine, o che altro? che strano comportamento per due cuor di leone come voi ...


eh no...se no che gusto c'è? se fossero liberi magari non si guarderebbero neanche


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì ma se va tutto così bene come mai sei approdato qua?


sono qui per confrontare la mia esperienza con quelle degli altri, 
per vedere come la prendono gli altri, 
per me è una cosa nuova, per altri, forse è routine.
si, sono qui per condividere.


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che noi siamo anche lealtà, rispetto etc etc vi pare proprio così brutto?


no, non mi pare brutto


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io mi chiedo allora cosa scrivi a fare e perchè continui a compiacerti di quanto sei stronzo ma coraggioso.
> Vuoi un premio? una conferma?
> te l'ho già detto: sei irrispettoso e insopportabile nei confronti della tua donna.
> Non solo perchè la tradisci (che non ti sembri di farlo lo racconti a qualcun altro se no non saresti su questo forum) ma perchè la umili e calpesti con questi thread


 


rileggendo i miei post non mi sembra di compiacermi, anzi, 
questa cosa ( il tradimento ) mi lascia parecchio sconvolto, ma cerco di accettarla.
Non mi sento per nulla coraggioso, ho una paura matta di venire scoperto.

Il premio ce l'ho già, è la mia vita 

conferma di cosa ?

si, lo so, me l'hai già detto, sono irrispettoso e insopportabile, stronzo etc. etc. e allora ? ...............è un problema ? 


beh, me lo chiedo anche io il perchè scrivi tu  scrivi forse dare giudizi sulle persone altrui ? ( senza peraltro conoscere ) , per  sfogarti ?, per compiacerti della tua rettitudine ?per edimere i peccatori ?..................mah, sono fatti tuoi, e non mi intrometto.


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scava di piu', Stronzo, te l'ho già detto, sei solo al primo livello del problema....dire che "ci va coraggio a fare i bastardi" (con chi ci ama e ci lava i calzini) è una banalità. E' ammantarsi di una grandezza nel male che ...in realtà è solo ipocrisia.
> 
> Riflettici...!


tu hai tradito tuo marito ? ci sei passata ? hai scavato ? a che livello sei arrivata ? 
o sei qui per dare dell'ipocrita a me senza esserci passata ? 

mah, questi atteggiamenti di condanna, di elargimenti di consigli non richiesti e di giudizi mi lascia perplesso ma se è nella tua natura essere così. ok, accetto il tuo modo di relazionarti con me.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

scrivendo in un forum arriva di tutto, e bisogna accettare critiche e non.
tu insisti con questo concetto che per tradire ci vuole coraggio, qua girano traditi e traditori, che a qualcuno questa tua teoria disturbi mi pare ovvio, così' come altri la sposeranno  per sentirsi meno colpevoli o più sereni.


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quoto.


 
non mi ammanto ( però che bel termine )di certo di una grandezza nel male, tuttaltro. 
ne sono vittima. Come penso molti.


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> scrivendo in un forum arriva di tutto, e bisogna accettare critiche e non.
> tu insisti con questo concetto che per tradire ci vuole coraggio, qua girano traditi e traditori, che a qualcuno questa tua teoria disturbi mi pare ovvio, così' come altri la sposeranno per sentirsi meno colpevoli o più sereni.


si, hai ragione. 
Non sono io che insisto con il fatto che ci vuole coraggio, mi sembra che insistano gli altri, ok, non fa nulla.......

 io cerco di sapere qualcosa in più da chi ci è già passato, come traditore e per condividere emozioni ed esperinze ( la mia è piccolissima in merito ). E' per questo che sono qui.
non sono qui ne' per sfogare i miei dolori, ne per far la predica a qualcuno, ne per giudicare. 
ma capisco che, come dici, tu, scrivendo su un forum, arriva di tutto, 

imparerò ad accettarlo o ad ignorarlo.


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola, dimenticavo, 

Non è che io abbia delle teorie in merito percarità. 
Come ho più volte detto, sono un pivellino in questo campo. 
Ho scritto sul " coraggio " perchè è quello che sento, non di certo per formulare teorie


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> no, non mi pare brutto


ma di difficile attuazione quando c'è di mezzo la bargiagia si però!


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> Brugola, dimenticavo,
> 
> Non è che io abbia delle teorie in merito percarità.
> Come ho più volte detto, sono un pivellino in questo campo.
> Ho scritto sul " coraggio " perchè è quello che sento, non di certo per formulare teorie


 
mi pare di averlo letto più di una volta da te, non avevi aperto anche un post su amore e sesso in merito?
forse mi sbaglio.
Magari  sei più convinto delle tue teorie di quanto non pensi


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi pare di averlo letto più di una volta da te, non avevi aperto anche un post su amore e sesso in merito?
> forse mi sbaglio.
> Magari sei più convinto delle tue teorie di quanto non pensi


si, certo, ho aperto un 3d in merito, per parlare di questa cosa. 

non sono teorie, è la visione che ho in me in questo periodo della mia vita, ma se a te piace chiamarle " teorie  " ok, chiamale " teorie "


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> si, certo, ho aperto un 3d in merito, per parlare di questa cosa.
> 
> non sono teorie, è la visione che ho in me in questo periodo della mia vita, ma se a te piace chiamarle " teorie " ok, chiamale " teorie "


e visione sia...


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2008)

A un certo punto ho realizzato che non avevo senso di colpa perchè era di altro che dovevo occuparmi che di una stupida sensazione: dove andava il mio rapporto ufficiale? Quando mi sono concentrata su quello ho pian piano smesso di interessarmi all'altro e poi i sensi di colpa sono arrivati...eccome!!


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e visione sia...


visione che ho in me, SOLO in me

certamente altri avranno un'altra visione sulla questione.
che io rispetto e non giudico


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> rileggendo i miei post non mi sembra di compiacermi, anzi,
> questa cosa ( il tradimento ) mi lascia parecchio sconvolto, ma cerco di accettarla.
> Non mi sento per nulla coraggioso, ho una paura matta di venire scoperto.
> 
> ...


 Da quel che ho capito io è una “tradizione” di questo forum essere un poco duri e diretti con i nuovi per evitare che se la “raccontino”, per cercare di fargli aprire gli occhi.
Praticamente stanno cercando di aiutarti.
Tu hai deciso di scrivere su un forum pubblico, non puoi pretendere che tutti scrivano solo quello che tu vuoi leggere.
Nessuno accetta di buongrado le critiche, questo è normale.
Se fai lo stizzito e non accetti le critiche o il tono con cui sono dette, è solo rilevarlo.
Credo che nessuno voglia perdere tempo per parlare con chi non vuole ascoltare.


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> A un certo punto ho realizzato che non avevo senso di colpa perchè era di altro che dovevo occuparmi che di una stupida sensazione: dove andava il mio rapporto ufficiale? Quando mi sono concentrata su quello ho pian piano smesso di interessarmi all'altro e poi i sensi di colpa sono arrivati...eccome!!


 
si, certo, 
forse si possono " amare " due persone in modo differente ? 
forse possono coesistere ? 

non so, vivrò, vedro.............

( grazie per il tuo punto di vista e per aver condiviso la tua esperienza in merito )


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Da quel che ho capito io è una “tradizione” di questo forum essere un poco duri e diretti con i nuovi per evitare che se la “raccontino”, per cercare di fargli aprire gli occhi.
> Praticamente stanno cercando di aiutarti.
> Tu hai deciso di scrivere su un forum pubblico, non puoi pretendere che tutti scrivano solo quello che tu vuoi leggere.
> Nessuno accetta di buongrado le critiche, questo è normale.
> ...


sei troppo saggio per essere vero


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> tu hai tradito tuo marito ? ci sei passata ? hai scavato ? a che livello sei arrivata ?
> o sei qui per dare dell'ipocrita a me senza esserci passata ?
> 
> mah, questi atteggiamenti di condanna, di elargimenti di consigli non richiesti e di giudizi mi lascia perplesso ma se è nella tua natura essere così. ok, accetto il tuo modo di relazionarti con me.


Verena l'ha detto mille volte: ha tradito il marito e ci ha messo tre anni per superare le conseguenze del tradimento.


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Da quel che ho capito io è una “tradizione” di questo forum essere un poco duri e diretti con i nuovi per evitare che se la “raccontino”, per cercare di fargli aprire gli occhi.
> Praticamente stanno cercando di aiutarti.
> Tu hai deciso di scrivere su un forum pubblico, non puoi pretendere che tutti scrivano solo quello che tu vuoi leggere.
> Nessuno accetta di buongrado le critiche, questo è normale.
> ...


non è che non accetto le critiche, non accetto gli sfoghi gratuiti   i consigli non richiesti e qualche semi-insulto. 
ma va bene così, sono un novizio, mi abituerò.
ok, allora seguirò le " tradizioni " del forum 

si, hai ragione nemmeno io 
voglio  " perdere tempo per parlare con chi non vuole ascoltare " 
( come dici giustamente tu )


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Verena l'ha detto mille volte: ha tradito il marito e ci ha messo tre anni per superare le conseguenze del tradimento.


gulp, non lo sapevo..........
ok, allora che parli con me della sua esperienza 
invece di darmi dell'ipocrita 

ora condanna i peccati che si è stufata di commettere ?


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non è che non accetto le critiche, non accetto gli sfoghi gratuiti   i consigli non richiesti e qualche semi-insulto.
> ma va bene così, sono un novizio, mi abituerò.
> ok, allora seguirò le " tradizioni " del forum
> 
> ...



Se la scuola dominante è favorevole alla terapia di shock, che ci vuoi fare?






 

 
Dicono che è quella che funziona meglio e probabilmente è vero.


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

qualcuno mette in dubbio la saggezza del supremo? ma io che sono completamente anticlericale, io che non ho mai difeso un cattolico in vita mia, mi sento di dover difendere giobbe!!!! il colmo insomma


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> tu hai tradito tuo marito ? ci sei passata ? hai scavato ? a che livello sei arrivata ?
> o sei qui per dare dell'ipocrita a me senza esserci passata ?
> 
> mah, questi atteggiamenti di condanna, di elargimenti di consigli non richiesti e di giudizi mi lascia perplesso ma se è nella tua natura essere così. ok, accetto il tuo modo di relazionarti con me.


 
aridaje, che noia. Non ti metti in discussione.

ok, sei perfetto, va bene così?

Il mal di pancia ce l'hai te, io il mio l'ho curato...e ci sono voluti anni.


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> aridaje, che noia. Non ti metti in discussione.
> 
> ok, sei perfetto, va bene così?
> 
> Il mal di pancia ce l'hai te, io il mio l'ho curato...e ci sono voluti anni.


 
dai vere, è qua da poco....siamo tutti così all'inizio!


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sei troppo saggio per essere vero



Probabilmente sono un poco più avanti nella tabella di marcia delle caxxate commesse durante la vita.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> gulp, non lo sapevo..........
> ok, allora che parli con me della sua esperienza
> invece di darmi dell'ipocrita
> 
> ora condanna i peccati che si è stufata di commettere ?


 
non è che condanno, è che il bastone apre gli occhi piu' della carota. E di natura non amo perdere il tempo mio e altrui.

Lo so che sei sbalestrato, confuso, e quant'altro.

Ma ti faccio il bignami del tradimento, proprio per l'esperienza passata. Inutile arzigogolare.

Questa è non sola la mia esperienza, ma direi di tutti quelli che arrivano qui. 

A parte i traditori "seriali"(ma tu non lo sei) il tradimento è un esperienza devastante, spesso le sue conseguenze si vedono dopo anni...come l'asbestosi.

Ho due amiche che hanno tradito (una solo virtualmente) e sono entrambe arrivate alla separazione, pur non stando piu' con "l'amante" (che in entrambi i casi è rimasto in famiglia).

Due stretti congiunti del mio ex si sono anch'essi separati, dopo anni e anni di adulterio.

Vuoi vivere questa esperienza con consapevolezza o vuoi metterti una benda sugli occhi e andare contromano?

Nel primo caso, noi siamo qui. Anche duri. Perché tu sei "pivello", come dici, e autoindulgente.

Vedrai, tra qualche anno cosa penserai di frasi tipo "Ci va coraggio a tradire"...!


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> aridaje, che noia. Non ti metti in discussione.
> 
> ok, sei perfetto, va bene così?
> 
> Il mal di pancia ce l'hai te, io il mio l'ho curato...e ci sono voluti anni.


però, la noia non è solo mia, allora, è reciporoca ( noia simpatica s'intende ) 


non sono qui per mettermi in discussione,  capisco che tu lo voglia fare, 
ma io non sono qui per questo.

sono qui per condividere esperienze
non sono perfetto, e non ho il mal di pancia, 
è un periodo meraviglioso della mia vita 

a me piuttosto sembra che la cosa ti irriti parecchio, 
elargisci consigli, critichi, insulti.........

a quale scopo ? 

 condanni forse i peccati che ti sei stufata di commettere ?

( il tono di questo post è di simpatia, non vorrei fraintendessi )


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

Non fraintendo niente, ma l'esperienza insegna che chi viene qui ha qualche mal di stomaco.

Ti parrà ingenuo, e sono già stata tacciata di dilettantismo, ma io vedo questo forum come un "servizio".

Io non condanno un bel niente, pero' avviso sulle conseguenze. Questo sì. Se sei felice, sereno e completo, perché perdi tempo con noi?!

Mi chiederei questo...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2008)

allora chiariamo una cosa. Io non mi sfogo (non ne ho bisogno)  e non insulto.
Semplicemente non mi racconto palle e non le conto agli altri.
A me leggere che uno tradisce non fa nè caldo nè freddo , son problemi suoi, quello che mi urta il nervo è l'atteggiamento irrispettoso verso la donna che hai al fianco che percepisco dalla tue parole.
Questo non lo sopporto e lo dico.
Sì, quando leggo così poco rispetto e considerazione verso una donna m'incazzo.
Prima che inizi con la filippica io non sono traditrice nè sono tradita .


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è che condanno, è che il bastone apre gli occhi piu' della carota. E di natura non amo perdere il tempo mio e altrui.
> 
> Lo so che sei sbalestrato, confuso, e quant'altro.
> 
> ...


opps, scusa , ho postato senza leggere questo tuo post 

si, fra qualche hanno magari ti darò ragione ma perchè mai 
vuoi far aprire gli occhi agli altri ? 

sai, io penso che mi troverei bene con la mia attuale moglie e con l'amante ( quella di adesso ) per tutta la vita. 
non voglio altre donne, giuro, me ne bastano due. 

più che traditore mi sento un bigamo. 

forse è per questo che non capisco e non sento il discorso " tradimento "


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> gulp, non lo sapevo..........
> ok, allora che parli con me della sua esperienza
> invece di darmi dell'ipocrita
> 
> ora condanna i peccati che si è stufata di commettere ?


 Le condanne sul forum non esistono.
Possiamo solo pungolare, parlare, discutere, URLARE, ma l'unico intento è aiutare. Mai punire. Sarebbe sciocco, non possiamo!
Il fatto è che chi è qui sa da tempo due cose:
1- chi arriva lo fa perchè in fondo ne ha bisogno, per capirsi, per trovare le ragioni del tradimento, per sfogarsi, per sentirsi giustificato, per i sensi di colpa, dipende, ma ne ha bisogno
2- chi arriva e all'inizio viene aggredito pian piano si apre e si scioglie..... e alla fine si fa aiutare o quantomeno se ha il coraggio di rimanere, trova giustificazione al suo essere venuto.
Prego, per il resto, ho condiviso la mia esperienza per dirti che la mancanza del senso di colpa non rende meno necessario l'approfondimento su di sè.


----------



## Old Vulvia (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> rileggendo i miei post non mi sembra di compiacermi, anzi,
> questa cosa ( il tradimento ) mi lascia parecchio sconvolto, ma cerco di accettarla.
> Non mi sento per nulla coraggioso, *ho una paura matta di venire scoperto.*
> 
> ...


Perchè tanta paura? Non metti in conto di lasciare tua moglie, allora?


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non fraintendo niente, ma l'esperienza insegna che chi viene qui ha qualche mal di stomaco.
> 
> Ti parrà ingenuo, e sono già stata tacciata di dilettantismo, ma io vedo questo forum come un "servizio".
> 
> ...


l'ho detto, per condividere l'esperienza. 

si, sono sereno e felice, mi sono imbattuto in questo forum per curiosità. 
non posso raccontare ai miei conosceti di avere due donne e così mi sono detto " provo a parlarne su questo forum, a vedere come vivono gli altri questa cosa "


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Perchè tanta paura? Non metti in conto di lasciare tua moglie, allora?


non ci penso nemmeno

mi piace l'idea di avere due donne 
ed alla mia amante piace l'idea di avere 2 uomini 

tuttoquì

si ,lo so siamo strani


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> opps, scusa , ho postato senza leggere questo tuo post
> 
> si, fra qualche hanno magari ti darò ragione ma perchè mai
> vuoi far aprire gli occhi agli altri ?
> ...


 
tu sei malato allora.

la scopatina per quanto possa essere profonda emotivamente rimane scopatina, e tradisci la fiducia del tuo partner.
Per carità a me non frega assolutamente nulla. Io metto arbusti come mangiare caramelle, e vivo benissimo, ma sono conscio di tradire ripetutamente la mia ragazza. Almeno l'onestà di ammeterlo a se stessi, ci vorrebbe.


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora chiariamo una cosa. Io non mi sfogo (non ne ho bisogno) e non insulto.
> Semplicemente non mi racconto palle e non le conto agli altri.
> A me leggere che uno tradisce non fa nè caldo nè freddo , son problemi suoi, quello che mi urta il nervo è l'atteggiamento irrispettoso verso la donna che hai al fianco che percepisco dalla tue parole.
> Questo non lo sopporto e lo dico.
> ...


 
ok, buona incazzatura 

( il tono è scherzoso, s'intende )


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> tu sei malato allora.
> .


bhè dai....il sogno di due donne è parecchio diffuso.
banale quanto vuoi eh..per carità!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non ci penso nemmeno
> 
> mi piace l'idea di avere due donne
> ed alla mia amante piace l'idea di avere 2 uomini
> ...


Da quel che ho capito sei al tuo primo adulterio, vero? Anche la tua amante?


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè dai....il sogno di due donne è parecchio diffuso.
> banale quanto vuoi eh..per carità!!


allora pure a me piace scopare alle otto e mezza con la mia collega e poi alle 11 con la mia ragazza, ma non dico che bello essere bigamo.


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> allora pure a me piace scopare alle otto e mezza con la mia collega e poi alle 11 con la mia ragazza, ma non dico che bello essere bigamo.


non ho capito.
intendo che dargli del malato perchè ha il sogno che hanno quasi il 90% degli uomini mi pare esagerato


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ho capito.
> intendo che dargli del malato perchè ha il sogno che hanno quasi il 90% degli uomini mi pare esagerato


 
azz, posso capire di farsene 2 contemporaneamente, ma il 99,99 % degli uomini ha l'amante e quindi tutti hanno esaudito il sogno.


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> tu sei malato allora.
> 
> la scopatina per quanto possa essere profonda emotivamente rimane scopatina, e tradisci la fiducia del tuo partner.
> Per carità a me non frega assolutamente nulla. Io metto arbusti come mangiare caramelle, e vivo benissimo, ma sono conscio di tradire ripetutamente la mia ragazza. Almeno l'onestà di ammeterlo a se stessi, ci vorrebbe.


certo che lo ammetto, è che non lo sento in me, non mi sento colpevole. 
mah, ..........forse parliamo della stessa cosa esprimendoci in modalità diverse.

beh, un poco " malato " lo sai anche tu, dai, ammettilo, che poi sia una bella malattia, beh questo è un altro discorso


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> certo che lo ammetto, è che non lo sento in me, non mi sento colpevole.
> mah, ..........forse parliamo della stessa cosa esprimendoci in modalità diverse.
> 
> beh, un poco " malato " lo sai anche tu, dai, ammettilo, che poi sia una bella malattia, beh questo è un altro discorso


A guarda se parlo qua mi danno del maniaco, ma io davvero ogni volta che entra una ragazza carina in negozio e mi sorride ci provo per portarmela a letto...
io sono malato di figa. e che ci posso fare. nulla se non prendere ciò che viene.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

Stronzo, da quanto dura?


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> *Stronzo*, da quanto dura?


aspita, in questo frangente non si capisce se sia uno Stronzo, ma da quanto va avanti. E la parola stronzo è un epiteto che qualifica la persona. Oppure Stronzo,da quanto dura e stronzo è il nick name.


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

non ho capito LDS...io chiedevo da quanto tempo durava il suo adulterio!


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non ho capito LDS...io chiedevo da quanto tempo durava il suo adulterio!


 
niente, ho fatto elucubrazioni senza senso alcuno.


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ne parlavamo lei ( la mia amante ) ed io.
> Ci siamo sorpresi ad ammettere che nessuno dei due sente dei sensi di colpa verso il proprio coniuge.
> nessun senso di colpa, anzi, sembra strano ma non sentiamo, dentro la nostra anima, neppure la sensazione di tradire.
> 
> ...


Non ho sensi di colpa da traditore ma da persona che ha contribuito a rendere tradito un uomo, sposato noché padre.
Il senso di colpa, a parer mio, è paragonabile ad un sentimento, alla sensibilità: ognuno ha la propria misura. Non mi stupisco, quindi, che ci siano persone che tradiscono e non si sentano minimamente in colpa. E oso anche aggiungere che, FORSE, sono la stragrande maggioranza. FORSE.
Airforever


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> niente, ho fatto elucubrazioni senza senso alcuno.


e qual è la differenza con quello che scrivi di solito?


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e qual è la differenza con quello che scrivi di solito?


 
piacere Andrea!


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stronzo, da quanto dura?


 
perchè ? 
è utile all'analisi ?


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> A guarda se parlo qua mi danno del maniaco, ma io davvero ogni volta che entra una ragazza carina in negozio e mi sorride ci provo per portarmela a letto...
> io sono malato di figa. e che ci posso fare. nulla se non prendere ciò che viene.


 
bello, mi piacciono le persone chiare

a quanto vedo tu non ti senti un dannato 
io mi sento un dannato felice.ma va bene così anche io la penso come te 

prendere ciò che viene, accontentarsi di quello che siamo, accettarsi per quello che siamo, senza cercare di costringersi a essere diversi.


----------



## Old oscar (10 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Le condanne sul forum non esistono.
> Possiamo solo pungolare, parlare, discutere, URLARE, ma l'unico intento è aiutare. Mai punire. Sarebbe sciocco, non possiamo!
> Il fatto è che chi è qui sa da tempo due cose:
> 1- chi arriva lo fa perchè in fondo ne ha bisogno, per capirsi, per trovare le ragioni del tradimento, per sfogarsi, per sentirsi giustificato, per i sensi di colpa, dipende, ma ne ha bisogno
> ...


 
beh, forse non si è capito, ma io 

non sono venuto qui per essere aiutato, lo ripeto ( non si sa mai ) 

non voglio essere aiutato. 


se ne avrò bisogno ve lo chiederò, vi supplicherò, vi romperò le scatole, ma adesso, NON VOGLIO ESSERE AIUTATO ( il maiuscolo non è per gridare ma è per ironizzare ) 

non è possibile venire qui per condividere le esperienze ? 
apprendere trucchi per non essere scoperti ?
indirizzi di hotel  a ore ? 
luoghi e situazioni da consigliare ? 

no ? 


bisogna venire qui per pentirsi, soffrire e redimersi ? 

è questo lo scopo del forum ? 

beh, se è questo, allora io non mi ci trovo 
chiedo scusa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> si, una profonda intesa
> forse perchè siamo molto simili ?, non so..........
> 
> 
> ...


Perché il tuo è nome (nick) proprio, il suo aggettivo sostantivato ...ma se anche per lei è il suo nome correggo


----------



## Old Vulvia (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> beh, forse non si è capito, ma io
> 
> non sono venuto qui per essere aiutato, lo ripeto ( non si sa mai )
> 
> ...


eh mi sa che sei cascato male allora. Forse in rete puoi trovare qualcosa di più confacente ai tuoi bisogni..


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> beh, forse non si è capito, ma io
> 
> non sono venuto qui per essere aiutato, lo ripeto ( non si sa mai )
> 
> ...


oh se hai bisogno di siti porno per eccitarti ... puoi chiedere a Moltimodi


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Settembre 2008)

*Unodinoi*



unodinoi ha detto:


> oh se hai bisogno di siti porno per eccitarti ... puoi chiedere a Moltimodi


...figuriamoci se ti ricordi di me...guarda che se MM è così, è merito mio...





Air


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...figuriamoci se ti ricordi di me...guarda che se MM è così, è merito mio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

non ci fai una bellissima figura air......


----------



## Old unodinoi (10 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...figuriamoci se ti ricordi di me...guarda che se MM è così, è merito mio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 vuoi dire che l'hai reso tu un segaiolo convinto? non ci posso credere!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> beh, forse non si è capito, ma io
> 
> non sono venuto qui per essere aiutato, lo ripeto ( non si sa mai )
> 
> ...


alla prima dico sì, puoi venire qui per condividere esperienze, ma poi noi condividiamo con te le nostre opinioni e pure i consigli. Ebbè, sò disgrazie, me ne rendo conto, ma puoi non rispondere, se vuoi! Liberissimo! Per il resto, temo di no, nel senso che questo è 'incontro tra traditi e traditori' e quindi ci scambiamo esperienze, opinioni e consigli, ma difficilmente troverai chi sa indicarti hotel a ore o trucchi per non essere scoperto. Però puoi provarci, aprendo un tread in libero o in sesso e amore. Non nel confessionale. Qui ci si confessa, si ascolta, si risponde (se si vuole). 
Ah, ultima cosa, pentirsi, soffrire e redimersi no, non è necessario, ma ti assicuro che non ho ancora visto nessuno che sia approdato qui durando più di un giorno e non avesse bisogno di aiuto. Persino in nostro LdS era ancor più stronzo di te, a parole, ma quando ha necessitato di sostegno noi eravamo qui.
E ci saremo anche per te. 
Benvenuto, Stronzo


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> alla prima dico sì, puoi venire qui per condividere esperienze, ma poi noi condividiamo con te le nostre opinioni e pure i consigli. Ebbè, sò disgrazie, me ne rendo conto, ma puoi non rispondere, se vuoi! Liberissimo! Per il resto, temo di no, nel senso che questo è 'incontro tra traditi e traditori' e quindi ci scambiamo esperienze, opinioni e consigli, ma difficilmente troverai chi sa indicarti hotel a ore o trucchi per non essere scoperto. Però puoi provarci, aprendo un tread in libero o in sesso e amore. Non nel confessionale. Qui ci si confessa, si ascolta, si risponde (se si vuole).
> Ah, ultima cosa, pentirsi, soffrire e redimersi no, non è necessario, ma ti assicuro che non ho ancora visto nessuno che sia approdato qui durando più di un giorno e non avesse bisogno di aiuto. Persino in nostro LdS era ancor più stronzo di te, a parole, ma quando ha necessitato di sostegno noi eravamo qui.
> E ci saremo anche per te.
> Benvenuto, Stronzo


e in cosa sarei stato più stronzo di lui scusa? sono un agnellino!


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e in cosa sarei stato più stronzo di lui scusa? sono un agnellino!


seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee











OT oggi mi sento molto molto affettuosa con te, mah....


----------



## Verena67 (10 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> perchè ?
> è utile all'analisi ?



si.

ho la sensazione la tua sia una cosa allo stadio iniziale, non piu' di 3 mesi di effettivo adulterio (dal sesso, intendo).


----------



## Grande82 (10 Settembre 2008)

facciamo 6 settimane.
si accettano scommesse!


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
azz...di solito prendo padellate in faccia! quindi accettiamo questo tuo colpo di testa!

Io dico un mese e mezzo....


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si.
> 
> ho la sensazione la tua sia una cosa allo stadio iniziale, non piu' di 3 mesi di effettivo adulterio (dal sesso, intendo).


 
e quindi tu saresti l'analista ?..........................mah .

bella la tua visone sull' " effettivo adulterio " 

per me l'adulterio inizia con il desiderio
se desidero di tradire ho già tradito, quello che viene dopo è, o
stupida resistenza alla propria natura o assecondarla arrendendosi a cedervi


senti Verena, lasciamo perdere l'analisi su di me. 
Se vuoi raccontarmi la tua esperienza con relative sensazioni ok, le leggo con piacere

dall'eccitamento iniziale nel tradire tuo marito al pentimento dopo ( suppongo ) ok 

ma mi annoia a morte rispondere a domande per un tuo vezzo di 
" analizzare " il prossimo per dare consigli e pareri.

scusami, davvero, ma le prediche dei saccenti, del chi mi dice, " vedrai, vedrai ................." non fanno per me ( senza offesa ). 

ps: io comunque rimango dell'idea che 
" condanni i peccati che ti sei stufata di commettere "

( il post è in tono simpatico , non vorrei fraintendessi il tono delle mia e parole )


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> alla prima dico sì, puoi venire qui per condividere esperienze, ma poi noi condividiamo con te le nostre opinioni e pure i consigli. Ebbè, sò disgrazie, me ne rendo conto, ma puoi non rispondere, se vuoi! Liberissimo! Per il resto, temo di no, nel senso che questo è 'incontro tra traditi e traditori' e quindi ci scambiamo esperienze, opinioni e consigli, ma difficilmente troverai chi sa indicarti hotel a ore o trucchi per non essere scoperto. Però puoi provarci, aprendo un tread in libero o in sesso e amore. Non nel confessionale. Qui ci si confessa, si ascolta, si risponde (se si vuole).
> Ah, ultima cosa, pentirsi, soffrire e redimersi no, non è necessario, ma ti assicuro che non ho ancora visto nessuno che sia approdato qui durando più di un giorno e non avesse bisogno di aiuto. Persino in nostro LdS era ancor più stronzo di te, a parole, ma quando ha necessitato di sostegno noi eravamo qui.
> E ci saremo anche per te.
> Benvenuto, Stronzo


beh, se sei nata nell'82 , potresti essere mia figlia ..........

comunque, non è che io voglia conoscere alberghi a ore etc. 
( ho il mio, fidato sicuro ed elegante )
ho visto che in questo sito c'è una parte dove si danno davvero consigli per non essere scoperti. 
Io ho 44 anni e ritengo di potermela cavare da solo in queste cosette, 
ho citato queste cose per fare degli esempi 

nessuno però ha risposto al mio dubbio 

" bisogna venire qui per pentirsi, soffrire e redimersi ? 
è questo lo scopo del forum ?  "

se è così, devo ammettere che non è un forum adatto a me 
perchè, almeno per adesso, ( il futuro è sconosciuto ) 
il pentimento, la sofferenza e la redenzione non rientrano fra le mie 
aspirazioni.


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché il tuo è nome (nick) proprio, il suo aggettivo sostantivato ...ma se anche per lei è il suo nome correggo


e su quali elementi ti basi per usare tale aggettivo sostantivo per la mia amica ? 

su una sensazione ? ..............


pensierino ( ah ste donne, con le loro " sensazioni " )

piuttosto, prepara le papille gustative ed il naso, i tartufi vanno assaporati con entrambi


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> e quindi tu saresti l'analista ?..........................mah .
> 
> bella la tua visone sull' " effettivo adulterio "
> 
> ...


 
Non è che lo trovo così simpatico. Io analizzo per MIA curiosità, non certo per insegnarti a vivere. Ciascuno, come dice la canzone, lo impara da sé.

Personalmente non mi sono mai sentita ECCITATA nel tradire, per me non era un tradimento, era iniziare una storia nuova. 

Forse sta qui la differenza! Che tradire l'ho sempre trovato ORRIBILE!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2008)

che la resistenza al tradimento sia STUPIDA, poi è tutto da vedere...allora contatemi pure tra gli stupidi, e da mo'!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> beh, se sei nata nell'82 , potresti essere mia figlia ..........
> 
> comunque, non è che io voglia conoscere alberghi a ore etc.
> ( ho il mio, fidato sicuro ed elegante ) .


 
sai che eleganza trombare in un hotel...!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> il pentimento, la sofferenza e la redenzione non rientrano fra le mie
> aspirazioni.


 
e quali sarebbero le tue aspirazioni? Godertela e basta?

"Fatti non fummo per viver come bruti" (cito a memoria, scusate le imperfezioni)


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sai che eleganza trombare in un hotel...!


 
non è trombare ( Dio che terminologia )  in hotel che è elegante, non ho detto questo 
ho detto che l'hotel è elegante.


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e quali sarebbero le tue aspirazioni? Godertela e basta?
> 
> "Fatti non fummo per viver come bruti" (cito a memoria, scusate le imperfezioni)


 
e le tue ? 
vuoi forse passare la vita percuotendoti il petto recitando  mea culpa ? 

" chi vuol esser lieto sia, del doman non v'è certezza " 

anche io, cito a memoria questa bella massima di Lorenzo ( il magnifico di nome e di fatto )


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è che lo trovo così simpatico. Io analizzo per MIA curiosità, non certo per insegnarti a vivere. Ciascuno, come dice la canzone, lo impara da sé.
> 
> Personalmente non mi sono mai sentita ECCITATA nel tradire, per me non era un tradimento, era iniziare una storia nuova.
> 
> Forse sta qui la differenza! Che tradire l'ho sempre trovato ORRIBILE!


 
lo so che analizzi per tua curiosità, lo so, è che a me annoia soddisfarla, tuttoquì

lo so che non ti sei mai eccitata e lo so che hai sempre trovato orribile il tradimento. 
Si, forse sta qui la differenza, 

tu cercavi una nuova storia ( forse per sostituirla a quella vecchia e usurata ) 

molti invece cercano soddisfazione dei sensi e nulla più

gli esseri umani sono simili non uguali, 
il DNA, per fortuna, ha molte possibilità di concatenamento.


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Verena, riporto qui un tuo messaggio dove dici  :

 nelle insieme le energie non mancano, mancano i campi in cui esercitarle, il lavoro al momento non offre sbocchi per ulteriori ascese, a lui ci penso sempre, mi dico che non devo pensarci, eppure ci penso, comunque mi domino, in famiglia va bene, va come sempre, ma io mi dico "E' finita qui, per me?"  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tra qualche giorno (il 21) è il mio compleanno, 39 anni. Tra un anno vorrei essere di nuovo serena o chissà, se proprio vogliamo esagerare, alle prese con una sfida NUOVA (che NON sia un adulterio!). " 


io di anni ne ho 44 

parli di ascese lavorative, di sfide ...... non sono queste ricerche di felicità ?

parli del fatto che ti domini, che pensi sempre a lui..

per quanto tempo pensi di poterti dominare o resistere ? 
tutta una vita ? in nome di cosa ? del perbenismo ? della paura del rispetto ? 
e il rispetto per la tua anima ? 

pensi che ricercare nuove sfide in altri campi ( lavorativi etc. ) ti tenga occupata e così non pensi alle tue tentazioni ? 

non ti piace l'adulterio ?  ( ne sei spaventata, annoiata o saziata ? ) , cerchi qualcos'altro ? bene, buona ricerca

parli di serenità ( che ora a quanto desumo, non hai ) .


mah, che dire.............

ti faccio gli auguri ( con largo anticipo ) per il tuo compleanno 

auguri anche per la tua ricerca di serenità, che possa condurti dove desideri andare

auguri di cuore, anche se non ci conosciamo


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2008)

se vedi bene verena compie 41 anni quest'anno..... direi che il post è vecchiotto....


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2008)

Stronzo, era 2 anni fa!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2008)

..ne è passata di acqua (e di sangue, il mio) sotto i ponti da allora!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non è trombare ( Dio che terminologia ) in hotel che è elegante, non ho detto questo
> ho detto che l'hotel è elegante.


Che simpatico Stronzo!














   sei forte, mi piaci!


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2008)

OT lupa, hai riavuto le faccine!!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> OT lupa, hai riavuto le faccine!!


O yeah! pupa!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





devo fare un fastiodioso Ctrl F5 ogni volta che scrivo una riga eh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma fa niente. Son contenta!


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stronzo, era 2 anni fa!!!!


si , scusa, ho commesso una leggerezza, 
beh, adesso va meglio, mi auguro

ma alle mie domande non hai risposto


----------



## Old oscar (11 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che simpatico Stronzo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e perchè mai ? su quali elementi ?

ho solamente fatto una precisazione sul fatto che l'hotel è elegante tuttoquì
non volevo mica fare una battuta di spirito ( o no ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old zzzanzara (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> ne parlavamo lei ( la mia amante ) ed io.
> Ci siamo sorpresi ad ammettere che nessuno dei due sente dei sensi di colpa verso il proprio coniuge.
> nessun senso di colpa, anzi, sembra strano ma non sentiamo, dentro la nostra anima, neppure la sensazione di tradire.
> 
> ...


 
... prima o poi dovrai fare una scelta... a quel punto ti sentirai in colpa (per qualcosa, per qualcuna)... e avrai bisogno di tanto... tanto coraggio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non si può parlare di coraggio nel fare quello che state facendo voi (stronzi)... è sufficiente una buona dose di egoismo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Noi... nel frattempo... ci sediamo sulla sponda del fiume e aspettiamo che passi il cadavere (dello Stronzo) 

	
	
		
		
	


	













zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> gli esseri umani sono simili non uguali,
> il DNA, per fortuna, ha molte possibilità di concatenamento.


infatti. Qualcuno è migliore...


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> e le tue ?
> vuoi forse passare la vita percuotendoti il petto recitando  mea culpa ?
> 
> " chi vuol esser lieto sia, del doman non v'è certezza "
> ...




Ma quando mai?!

Stronzo, su impegnati di piu'...!


----------



## Old oscar (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> infatti. Qualcuno è migliore...


non mi ergerai a dare giudizi sul fatto che le concatenazioni siano migliori o peggiori, direi che sono diverse, tuttoquì


----------



## Old oscar (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma quando mai?!
> 
> Stronzo, su impegnati di piu'...!


una gran percentuale delle donne quando tradisce cerca un sostituto al compagno che ha
fa uno scambio,dà del desso in cambio di considerazione da parte dell'amante, sperando che questo, forse, un giorno, sostituisca l'attuale compagno

quando questa sostituzione non avviene, sia perchè è rimasta delusa dall'amante, sia perchè è rimasta abbandonata viene spesso assalita da sensi di colpa.

a una piccola percentuale delle donne invece piace tradire per in gusto di farlo, i motivi possono essere svariati, ma rimane il fatto che a questa tipologia di persone piace tradire e non abbandonerebbero mai l'attuale compagno.



forse non si accetta il fatto che esistono persone come quelle della seconda tipologia, a volte,  neppure la persona interessata vuole accettarlo

tu, forse appartieni alla prima categoria ? penso di si, dalle tue considerazioni


( si potrebbe aprire un 3d suquesto argomento, sarebbe interessante sentire le opinioni dei forumisti ampliando il discorso )


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> una gran percentuale delle donne quando tradisce cerca un sostituto al compagno che ha
> fa uno scambio,dà del desso in cambio di considerazione da parte dell'amante, sperando che questo, forse, un giorno, sostituisca l'attuale compagno La femmina in generale è mossa dall'istinto che le fa cercare sempre un maschio migliore, oppure una posizione più sicura per sè e la cucciolata
> 
> quando questa sostituzione non avviene, sia perchè è rimasta delusa dall'amante, sia perchè è rimasta abbandonata viene spesso assalita da sensi di colpa. _Già, a quel punto le manca tanto il maschio nuovo quanto una sicurezza per sé e prole_
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> non mi ergerai a dare giudizi sul fatto che le concatenazioni siano migliori o peggiori, direi che sono diverse, tuttoquì


 
Stronzo, non siamo solo corpo (il mio allora è geneticamente pessimo!) ma anche anima...e senso etico. E su quello formalmente affermo che si, ci sono persone migliori di altre! E basta con il relativismo vuoto!


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> una gran percentuale delle donne quando tradisce cerca un sostituto al compagno che ha
> fa uno scambio,dà del desso in cambio di considerazione da parte dell'amante, sperando che questo, forse, un giorno, sostituisca l'attuale compagno
> 
> quando questa sostituzione non avviene, sia perchè è rimasta delusa dall'amante, sia perchè è rimasta abbandonata viene spesso assalita da sensi di colpa.
> ...


 
qui chi banalizza mi sembri tu...e di parecchio.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La femmina in generale è mossa dall'istinto che le fa cercare sempre un maschio migliore, oppure una posizione più sicura per sè e la cucciolata


 
Alce, non siamo cagne in calore, eh...!


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alce, non siamo cagne in calore, eh...!


 Sapevo che mi sarebbe stato risposto così, ma...... Perchè no?
Perchè vogliamo a tutti i costi negare quella che è la nostra natura fondamentale e che per prima agisce ed influisce sul nostro modo di comportarci?
Certo, io sono stato volutamente cinico, ma in definitiva quella componente umana per la quale facciamo la ruota come pavoni, è davvero piccola piccola. Siamo abituati a nasconderla dietro le belle parole tanto abusate quanto "sentimento" ed "amore", ma la sostanza cambia poco.
Vorrei solo invitare ad una analisi un po' più umile di quanto siamo abituati di solito, dove si possa ammettere che quello che - uomini e donne - ci portiamo nelle mutande e nel "pacchetto di istinti" che ci è stato consegnato alla nascita, è più forte di quello che vorremmo ammettere.
Non si tratta di parlare di cagne in calore o di cagnetti con il coso sempre fuori (scusate l'immagine disgustosa ma...), bensì di esseri senzienti che sono comunque soggetti a forze molto forti che per evoluzione culturale hanno imparato a nascondere e mimetizzare.
C'è molta più ipocrisia nell'espressione "far l'amore" per come viene usata generalmente di quanto cinismo ci possa essere nell'ammettere che in definitiva, "uomini" e "donne" non sono poi molto più che "maschi" e "femmine" della razza umana.
La fregatura è che siamo senzienti, quindi costretti da questo nostro fardello a tentare di essere un po' meno bestie.
La maggior parte dei sensi di colpa, riprendendo il thread, nasce quindi a mio avviso dalla semplice sensazione di fallimento, dove si mostra che l'istinto ha agito un po' più del dovuto la dove la ragione avrebbe potuto fare di meglio.
Non intendo parlare solo di fallimento di chi tradisce, nel fallimento stesso, ma anche di fallimento nella costruzione della propria vita di coppia che ci può portare quindi al tradimento per una ricerca di cambiamento in meglio.
Cacchio, non posso fare romanzi, ma spero di essermi spiegato.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Settembre 2008)

Errata corrige:
........Non intendo parlare solo di fallimento di chi tradisce, nel tradimento stesso, ma anche di fallimento nella costruzione della propria vita di......

Sorry


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Alce, noi siamo sicuramente ANIMALI ma abbiamo qualcosa che gli altri animali non hanno: e cioè la componente "culturale" (intesa come la interpretano gli etologi, e cioé nel saper riflettere su noi stessi, cosa che davvero ci rende unici o giu' di lì).

Che poi esistano gli impulsi e le pulsioni, non lo si puo' negare, ma l'uomo (inteso come specie) non è solo questo, e non c'è bisogno di sprecare argomentazioni farlocche per dimostrarlo.

Quello che sottintende il tuo pensiero (e anche quello di Stronzo) MI PARE sia un altro tipo di ragionamento: siccome che siamo ANIMALI, non ci assumiamo la responsabilità delle nostre azioni, perché l'istinto ci domina.

Non è così, ahime'. Magari.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Diro' di piu': tu "animalizzi" la tua Passera Solitaria.

Ma le tue responsabilità, in tutto questo disastro, dove sono?


----------



## Old Angel (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alce, noi siamo sicuramente ANIMALI ma abbiamo qualcosa che gli altri animali non hanno: e cioè la componente "culturale" (intesa come la interpretano gli etologi, e cioé nel saper riflettere su noi stessi, cosa che davvero ci rende unici o giu' di lì).
> 
> Che poi esistano gli impulsi e le pulsioni, non lo si puo' negare, ma l'uomo (inteso come specie) non è solo questo, e non c'è bisogno di sprecare argomentazioni farlocche per dimostrarlo.
> 
> ...


Chiaramente siamo animali solo per quello che ci fa comodo


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> e perchè mai ? su quali elementi ?
> 
> ho solamente fatto una precisazione sul fatto che l'hotel è elegante tuttoquì
> non volevo mica fare una battuta di spirito ( o no ?
> ...


Ok.

In effetti non ho elementi... ti confesso che ho scritto il post perchè dovevo raggiungere un certo numero di messaggi postati.

Orvuar


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> In effetti non ho elementi... ti confesso che ho scritto il post perchè dovevo raggiungere un certo numero di messaggi postati.
> 
> Orvuar


si vince qualcosa dopo un tot??


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alce, noi siamo sicuramente ANIMALI ma abbiamo qualcosa che gli altri animali non hanno: e cioè la componente "culturale"   (intesa come la interpretano gli etologi, e cioé nel saper riflettere su noi stessi, cosa che davvero ci rende unici o giu' di lì).Rileggi e vedrai che sono io il primo a dirlo
> 
> Che poi esistano gli impulsi e le pulsioni, non lo si puo' negare, ma l'uomo (inteso come specie) non è solo questo, e non c'è bisogno di sprecare argomentazioni farlocche per dimostrarlo. Difatti la "fregatura" è proprio che non è solo questo, ma "questo" è più di quello che si vuole ammettere
> 
> ...


 Mi da l'impressione, cara Vere, che come qualcun altro che ora non c'è più nel forum tu abbia letto solo quello che volevi leggere. Bacio


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Diro' di piu': tu "animalizzi" la tua Passera Solitaria.
> 
> Ma le tue responsabilità, in tutto questo disastro, dove sono?


 Non le ho mai nascoste, anzi ne sono sempre andato alla ricerca.
Mia responsabilità è stata principalmente quella di credere che, dopo gli shock subiti da entrambi, come vi avevo raccontato, ed in particolare da lei, io mi sono presuntuosamente convinto che ce l'avrei fatta da solo a recuperare mia moglie dall'abisso nel quale si era gettata. Analisi? Semplice orgoglio maschile, desiderio di affermare me stesso nel ruolo di elemento forte della coppia. E questo è solo il primo.
Successivamente ne ho fatti parecchi altri, sempre sulla stessa linea: pensare che concedere il potere delle decisioni nelle cose di tutti i giorni a lei potesse migliorare la sua autostima spesso si è rivelato un comodo nascondersi per non creare contrasti. Ce ne sarebbero da dire, fatto resta - nota personale del tutto emotiva - che chi è stato abbandonato sono io. 
Riassumo con questo: Ce l'ho messa tutta, ma ho fallito, mi sono scontrato con i miei limiti e non sono stato capace di superarli.


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si vince qualcosa dopo un tot??


Siiii... come no!

Una notte d'amore a scelta tra Giobbe, Oscuro e Airforever.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Siiii... come no!
> 
> Una notte d'amore a scelta tra Giobbe, Oscuro e Airforever.


ma non doveva essere un premio??


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non doveva essere un premio??


Eeeee... cara... è il vecchio criterio del bastone e la carota.

A te decidere chi sia il bastone e chi la carota.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non doveva essere un premio??



Cattiva!

Giobbe per la tenerezza, Oscuro per l'irruenza, e Air perché sicuramente sta bene in divisa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ciascuno ha i suoi perchè....!


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Cattiva!
> 
> Giobbe per la tenerezza, Oscuro per l'irruenza, e Air perché sicuramente sta bene in divisa!
> 
> ...


Quanto siamo distanti io e te...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2008)

comunque per me giobbe, sotto sotto è un porcello da paura.
Oh! sensazione nè??


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque per me giobbe, sotto sotto è un porcello da paura.
> Oh! sensazione nè??


Seee... sotto la tonaca.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non le ho mai nascoste, anzi ne sono sempre andato alla ricerca.
> Mia responsabilità è stata principalmente quella di credere che, dopo gli shock subiti da entrambi, come vi avevo raccontato, ed in particolare da lei, io mi sono presuntuosamente convinto che ce l'avrei fatta da solo a recuperare mia moglie dall'abisso nel quale si era gettata. Analisi? Semplice orgoglio maschile, desiderio di affermare me stesso nel ruolo di elemento forte della coppia. E questo è solo il primo.
> Successivamente ne ho fatti parecchi altri, sempre sulla stessa linea: pensare che concedere il potere delle decisioni nelle cose di tutti i giorni a lei potesse migliorare la sua autostima spesso si è rivelato un comodo nascondersi per non creare contrasti. Ce ne sarebbero da dire, fatto resta - nota personale del tutto emotiva - che chi è stato abbandonato sono io.
> Riassumo con questo: Ce l'ho messa tutta, ma ho fallito, mi sono scontrato con i miei limiti e non sono stato capace di superarli.


 Ognuno per superare la ferita di un tradimento e ancor più della fine di una storia importante deve seguire un suo percorso di elaborazione.
E' quello che stai facendo anche tu.
Ma mi pare che tu stia cercando di elaborare una teoria umiversale dei rapporti umani. Questo credo che, oltre a essere troppo ambizioso, non ti aiuti davvero.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Non avevo sulla punta delle dita perché la vostra teoria "animale" (uomini tori o impollinatori, uomini somari, donne alla ricerca di sicurezza o impollinazioni) mi desse così fastidio, ma poi ho messo a fuoco (scusate, sono lenta).

Queste categorie riecheggiano quelle - tra psicologia e letteratura - dei maschi e delle femmine alfa, beta, e gamma.

Che sono sicuramente archetipi: nel cinema,  nei libri, è facilissimo individuarli:
- alfa : dominante, sicuro di sé, forte
- beta: dolce, protettivo, affettuoso, affidabile
- gamma: affascinante, ambiguo, pericoloso, inaffidabile

(stessa cosa piu' o meno per le donne).

Tant'è che da Via con il vento in poi qual'è l'amore "Letterario"? quello della femmina Alfa che si innamora di un Gamma ma poi rinsavisce e si mette insieme ad un Alfa...!

(o in alternativa rifiuta il rassicurante beta per un alfa, o un gamma redento, vedi Buffy: Buffy prima sta con Angel (alfa) poi si mette con Riley (beta) ed infine con Spike (gamma), ma con Spike le cose cominciano a funzionare quando lui si rende un po' piu' alfa che gamma (dopo un orrido periodo beta).

Cio' premesso, se è vero come diceva Howard Hughes (ed è vero) "che al massimo al mondo ci sono una trentina di trame" (*qualcuno dice tre: Cenerentola O Faust o entrambi.*..), la vita vera è un po' piu' complessa di così.

E nella vita vera questo discorso fa pensare ad un'asta al rialzo per i migliori esemplari sul mercato. 

Ma le realtà delle unioni di lunga durata è esattamente il contrario: il tempo ESALTA i valori e minimizza i difetti. E uomini e donne semplicemente NON SONO sempre e solo alla ricerca dell'esemplare pregiato!

Ci sono altre motivazioni, consce e inconsce, alla base dei fenomeni di crisi, di non riconoscimento di sé nella coppia, etc., che non siano quelle di trovare "l'accessorio mancante"!


----------



## La Lupa (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Cio' premesso, se è vero come diceva Howard Hughes (ed è vero) "che al massimo al mondo ci sono una trentina di trame"


Ho sempre trovato questa affermazione drammaticamente vero.

Credo che abbia a che fare con la circolarità della vita e quelle robe lì... non so ci devo pensare...


Scusa Vere, il tuo discorso era molto interessante ma quando incappo in 'ste cose ci resto finta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

è che siamo così drammaticamente umani....simili dall'alto, ciascuno diverso...ma i grandi temi, gli archetipi, sono sempre gli stessi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ognuno per superare la ferita di un tradimento e ancor più della fine di una storia importante deve seguire un suo percorso di elaborazione.
> E' quello che stai facendo anche tu.
> Ma mi pare che tu stia cercando di elaborare una teoria umiversale dei rapporti umani. Questo credo che, oltre a essere troppo ambizioso, non ti aiuti davvero.


 Chi ti dice che sia troppo ambizioso? Chi ti dice che abbia cominciato con questa storia? Nel corso di parecchi anni ho accumulato migliaia di pagine di appunti, innumerevoli chiacchierate, infinite ore di osservazione ed introspezione, lavoro che non vedrà mai, certo, uno sfogo pubblico, ma che fa parte del mio personale desiderio di capire ciò che mi sta intorno. Meglio che guardare sex and the city o il grande fratello. Mi aiuta eccome, mi da un senso per vivere.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Sex & The City non è male!


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è che siamo così drammaticamente umani....simili dall'alto, ciascuno diverso...ma i grandi temi, gli archetipi, sono sempre gli stessi.


 In un modo o nell'altro, tu citando tizio e caio, io con parole mie, diciamo cose simili: esistono delle basi dalle quali è necessario partire per non dare esclusivamente valutazioni circostanziali di un fatto. Poi viene la complessità, ma la sostanza è semplice.


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

ehm no Alce io dicevo esattamente l'opposto, che se in letteratura è facile categorizzare, non è così facile farlo nella realtà.

Anche se è ovvio che le categorie hanno un briciolo di verità, partendo dall'umanità (l'arte che imita la vita...)


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sex & The City non è male!


 In una scala da uno a dieci ne hai persi almeno 8.
Comunque sempre meglio di uomini e donne, c'è posta per te, amici, la talpa, l'isola dei noiosi, sos tata etc, etc.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ehm no Alce io dicevo esattamente l'opposto, che se in letteratura è facile categorizzare, non è così facile farlo nella realtà.
> 
> Anche se è ovvio che le categorie hanno un briciolo di verità, partendo dall'umanità (l'arte che imita la vita...)


Lascia stare le categorie, scava ancora e vai alla loro radice. Oppure accontentati di analizzare le cose sulla base di circostanze che a loro volta dipendono da altre circostanze, che a loro volta dipendono..........
In definitiva lo fanno tutti. Questo stesso forum non fa altro, quindi....


----------



## Verena67 (12 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> In una scala da uno a dieci ne hai persi almeno 8.
> Comunque sempre meglio di uomini e donne, c'è posta per te, amici, la talpa, l'isola dei noiosi, sos tata etc, etc.


puoi togliermeli tutti i punti, io amo il mondo dei telefilm, e non me ne vergogno certo per uno che non sa chi è tizio e chi è caio!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> In una scala da uno a dieci ne hai persi almeno 8.
> Comunque sempre meglio di uomini e donne, c'è posta per te, amici, la talpa, l'isola dei noiosi, sos tata etc, etc.


 

Sex and the City, si imparano tante cose sul mondo femminile, per esempio cosa deve fare un uomo per tenersi una donna.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Il cinema è una forma d'arte, non capisco perchè un telefilm dovrebbe essere spazzatura.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciao


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Sex and the City, si imparano tante cose sul mondo femminile, per esempio cosa deve fare un uomo per tenersi una donna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consiglio a chi non lo comprende la lettura di "Buona maestra" di Aldo Grasso che spiega come la serialità consente un approfondimento dei personaggi e un'evoluzione degli stessi impensabile in un film.


----------



## Pocahontas (12 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Consiglio a chi non lo comprende la lettura di "Buona maestra" di Aldo Grasso che spiega come la serialità consente un approfondimento dei personaggi e un'evoluzione degli stessi impensabile in un film.


Non male. Sono citati anche i "nostri" primi telefilm, come Happy Days, per chi avesse nostalgia degli anni 70.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stronzo, non siamo solo corpo (il mio allora è geneticamente pessimo!) ma anche anima...e senso etico. E su quello formalmente affermo che si, ci sono persone migliori di altre! E basta con il relativismo vuoto!


ad un punto esclamativo finale non si può che dire 

obbedisco !


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è che siamo così drammaticamente umani....simili dall'alto, ciascuno diverso...ma i grandi temi, gli archetipi, sono sempre gli stessi.


 
ammazza che donna...e ce lo diceva pure  Abelardo alla sua eloisa...


----------



## Old oscar (12 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> è che siamo così drammaticamente umani....simili dall'alto, ciascuno diverso...ma i grandi temi, gli archetipi, sono sempre gli stessi.


questa donna inizia a piacermi, virtualmente s'intende


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Non solo.

Possiamo essere in disaccordo sul fatto che ci piaccia o meno una cosa, ma dare della spazzatura a cose che oltretutto non si conoscono mi sembra veramente da IGNORANTI (e lo scrivo tutto in maiuscolo).


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Stronzo, allora lo vedi che è (ehm) reciproco?!?


----------



## Old oscar (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Stronzo, allora lo vedi che è (ehm) reciproco?!?


non mi sembra prorpio, 
continui a dirmi che sono ovvio, superficiale etcetera....... etcetera

ed a quanto ho intuito, questa tipologia di persone non è che ti vada molto a genio

ma va bene così, spesso, anzi, sempre, gli altri vedono in noi quello che siamo
che a noi piaccia o no. 

Io cerco di accettarmi, a volte non ci riesco, a volte si


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> infatti. Qualcuno è migliore...


 chi decide?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena, per essere una che professa lo stare in famiglia, permettimi di dirti che a me pare che tu in famiglia ci stai abbastanza poco.
puoi dirmi quello che vuoi, ma leggendoti.. sei una che si è fiondata ore e ore di chat varie, leggi tantissimi libri, segui tutti i telefilm e poi segui anche il forum...
voglio dire... non è che per caso predichi bene agli altri e tu non fai altro che trovare alternative al tradimento perché quello che hai non ti basta ma vuoi fartelo andare bene per forza?
sincerità per sincerità tanto mi sentivo di dirti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> chi decide?


Che domanda è?
Ognuno di noi dà esplicitamente o implicitamente un giudizio sugli altri e su sè stesso in base alla coerenza con la propria scala di valori. 
Quando poi si tratta di comportamenti "privati" che non hanno una rilevanza penale si tende a essere più relativisti e soprattutto indulgenti con sè stessi 
Si vuole ad ogni costo essere relativisti?
Si vuole dire che il bene e il male non sono facilmente distinguibili?
Si sa che le persone nonn sono mai totalmente cattive o totalmente buone...ma che il dr Schweitzer fosse migliore del dr Mengele è evidente ed è così anche per tante altre persone.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> chi decide?


è quello che dico da sempre... come si fa a ritenersi migliori degli altri?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che domanda è?
> Ognuno di noi dà esplicitamente o implicitamente un giudizio sugli altri e su sè stesso in base alla coerenza con la propria scala di valori.
> Quando poi si tratta di comportamenti "privati" che non hanno una rilevanza penale si tende a essere più relativisti e soprattutto indulgenti con sè stessi
> Si vuole ad ogni costo essere relativisti?
> ...


 
è il ritenersi migliori degli altri che non va bene...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è il ritenersi migliori degli altri che non va bene...


 Perché?
Mi sembra un atteggiamento da ricerca della santità "facendo" gli umili.
Io so bene di essere migliore di mio marito ...e lo sa pure lui...
Perché dovrei negarlo?
Questo non mi fa sentire migliore di chi non conosco, di cui non conosco la vita e le situazioni che ha dovuto affrontare.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Mi sembra un atteggiamento da ricerca della santità "facendo" gli umili.
> Io so bene di essere migliore di mio marito ...e lo sa pure lui...
> Perché dovrei negarlo?
> Questo non mi fa sentire migliore di chi non conosco, di cui non conosco la vita e le situazioni che ha dovuto affrontare.


è il principio base che è sbagliato, Persa... come fai a ritenerti migliore di un altro essere umano?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è il principio base che è sbagliato, Persa... come fai a ritenerti migliore di un altro essere umano?


Perché lo sono.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché lo sono.


convinta tu...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

io credo che la vita ogni tanto andrebbe vissuta a testa in giù... perché la prospettiva cambia di parecchio...
e l'umiltà non è una cosa che si trova nell'uovo di pasqua o leggendo le scritture, come fa giobbe.
questo per dire che l'umiltà è non voler essere migliore di nessuno, ma non come life style, ma come conquista.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

stronzo ha detto:


> *non mi sembra prorpio, *
> continui a dirmi che sono ovvio, superficiale etcetera....... etcetera
> 
> ed a quanto ho intuito, questa tipologia di persone non è che ti vada molto a genio
> ...


Era una battuta di Verdone...(sai noi che guardiamo TV spazzatura...!)


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Verena, per essere una che professa lo stare in famiglia, permettimi di dirti che a me pare che tu in famiglia ci stai abbastanza poco.
> puoi dirmi quello che vuoi, ma leggendoti.. sei una che si è fiondata ore e ore di chat varie, leggi tantissimi libri, segui tutti i telefilm e poi segui anche il forum...
> voglio dire... non è che per caso predichi bene agli altri e tu non fai altro che trovare alternative al tradimento perché quello che hai non ti basta ma vuoi fartelo andare bene per forza?
> sincerità per sincerità tanto mi sentivo di dirti.



sincerità per sincerità, tu ti fai come sempre i cavoli altrui!(e ne trai considerazioni a sproposito....)


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Emma, si, ci sono persone migliori. 

C'è chi vive solo per se stesso,e il proprio egoismo. E di conseguenza mente, ruba, o semplicemente vive sempre e solo secondo il proprio tornaconto.

C'è invece chi sa costruire rapporti significativi, dona amore, attenzione, sincerità.

Mi prendo tutta la responsabilita': quelli del secondo tipo sono individui migliori.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sincerità per sincerità, tu ti fai come sempre i cavoli altrui!(e ne trai considerazioni a sproposito....)


nel tuo caso sono verificabili tramite i tuoi scritti.
sei qui fino a tardi e poi ti fiondi i telefilm americani e poi leggi i libri americani.
io mi faccio i cavoli di tutti, ma soprattutto non mi invento mai niente.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Emma, si, ci sono persone migliori.
> 
> C'è chi vive solo per se stesso,e il proprio egoismo. E di conseguenza mente, ruba, o semplicemente vive sempre e solo secondo il proprio tornaconto.
> 
> ...


e c'è chi fa finta sempre.


----------



## MK (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e c'è chi fa finta sempre.


Vero.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> nel tuo caso sono verificabili tramite i tuoi scritti.
> sei qui fino a tardi e poi ti fiondi i telefilm americani e poi leggi i libri americani.
> io mi faccio i cavoli di tutti, ma soprattutto non mi invento mai niente.


scusa ma a te cazzo ti frega di quel che fa verena??


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma a te cazzo ti frega di quel che fa verena??


cazzo di rompicoglioni che sei...  

mi frega in quanto dispensatrice di buoni consigli pro famiglia. 
tutto bene, se non fosse che ha figli piccoli e passa una marea di ore in internet, senza calcolare che lavora, segue telefilm vari, e legge una marea di libri americani.
ora, dammi pure della stronza, che tanto... ma resta il fatto che Verena sta poco o niente in famiglia. 
e questo è un fatto appurabile, visti gli orari di connessione... che si riferiscono solo al forum, per altro... se consideriamo anche le chat... avanti savoia.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

e sia ben chiaro che sono una rompicoglioni, perché a me i mezzi e mezzi non sono mai piaciuti.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2008)

non sono fatti che ci riguardino, anna .questo è andare ben oltre la parolaccia, secondo me
ricordati che volevi essere umile


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e c'è chi fa finta sempre.





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vero.


 
ma non ci si stanca?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono fatti che ci riguardino, anna .questo è andare ben oltre la parolaccia, secondo me
> ricordati che volevi essere umile


essere umili vuole anche dire essere sinceri, Minnie.
non mi riguardano, ma mi riguardano ogni volta che leggo cose che fanno a cazzotti con la realtà dei fatti e per quanto io possa essere dura, so di dire la verità.


----------



## Minerva (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> essere umili vuole anche dire essere sinceri, Minnie.
> non mi riguardano, ma mi riguardano ogni volta che leggo cose che fanno a cazzotti con la realtà dei fatti e per quanto io possa essere dura, so di dire la verità.


questa è sincerità gratuita.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

e non mettetemi sotto processo... perché credo di avere visto giusto.
mi dispiace o forse no, che Verena si sia risentita, ma è tipico di chi si autoconvince di aver fatto la scelta giusta... e non accettano in nessun modo che qualcuno veda più in là.
il fatto è che io quel che vedo dico e per poco che possa valere, corrisponde sempre ad un sentire sincero e diretto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

*SCUSATE L'OT*



Minerva ha detto:


> questa è sincerità gratuita.


e forse anche l'ignoranza.....minerva, scusa, cos'è quella macchina infernale? sembra la porta di stargate


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2008)

minerva..si cos'è?


ps. Quel Klimt...lo adoro.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> minerva..si cos'è?
> 
> 
> ps. Quel Klimt...lo adoro.


 
ha sempre degli avatar micidiali...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non mettetemi sotto processo... perché credo di avere visto giusto.
> mi dispiace o forse no, che Verena si sia risentita, ma è tipico di chi si autoconvince di aver fatto la scelta giusta... e non accettano in nessun modo che qualcuno veda più in là.
> il fatto è che io quel che vedo dico e per poco che possa valere, corrisponde sempre ad un sentire sincero e diretto.


Non è che essere sinceri significhi dire la verità.
Come le persone che frequentano il forum occupano il loro tempo credo che non sia cosa di cui occuparsi.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna
trovo che il tuo attacco sia assurdo e ingiustificabile sotto ogni punto di vista.

Ma francamente....perché mai dovrei controbattere?

Tu dici cose che dai come DOGMI sulla mia vita privata (tipo quella della chat che non so da dove hai trovato, perché non ho mai frequentato esse chat in vita mia, se escludi qualche chiacchierata via msn con le amiche...o che io mi connetta qui "fino a tardi" (e ti sfido a trovare miei post dopo le 21...)....) e trai conclusioni sulla mia vita privata, sul mio sentire, che esulano completamente da cio' che a mio avviso ti compete.

Cio' premesso, siamo in democrazia. Puoi pensare di me cio' che vuoi. Se ti fa bene fare questo tipo di assunti velenosi (visto che io non vengo qui né a lamentarmi né a chiederti consigli, né a esporti problematiche personali o familiari), evidentemente ne hai bisogno.

Non so cosa questo dica di me, sinceramente dice molto di te...


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che essere sinceri significhi dire la verità.
> Come le persone che frequentano il forum occupano il loro tempo credo che non sia cosa di cui occuparsi.


 Devo dire che a volte non avere tempo per essere sempre on-line non è brutta cosa. Lascia tempo agli altri di tirare fuori il meglio di sè stessi.
Grazie Verena per avermi dato dell'ignorante a caratteri maiuscoli: ne vado orgoglioso quando mi si mostra che la cultura porta alla cecità ed alla presunzione. Grazie a chi ha coniato l'espressione "sincerità gratuita", come se la sincerità possa essere considerata merce di scambio o possa comunque essere soggetta a "diluizioni" che non si appoggino all'ipocrisia.
Sono felicissimo di essere profondamente ignorante, sono felice di avere il costante desiderio di colmare questo vuoto senza crearne necessariamente un altro nel mio senso critico. Sono felice di essere sincero, anche se mi costa moltissimo, e senza sconti mi trovo sempre a pagare il fio dell'altrui paura della verità, sono felice di essere in grado di capire quanto sia indispensabile, per dare un senso alla vita, tentare di essere sempre migliori..... di sè stessi, non degli altri.


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

*Verena*

Tempo fa Asu si lamentava perché tu dicevi di non avere tempo di leggere i post chilometrici sulla moderazione, adesso Anna dice che dedichi troppo tempo al forum.
Tutti si lamentano, nessuno è mai contento!
Io ti devo solo ringraziare perché i tuoi consigli mi hanno aiutato e mi aiutano tantissimo.


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Devo dire che a volte non avere tempo per essere sempre on-line non è brutta cosa. Lascia tempo agli altri di tirare fuori il meglio di sè stessi.
> Grazie Verena per avermi dato dell'ignorante a caratteri maiuscoli: ne vado orgoglioso quando mi si mostra che la cultura porta alla cecità ed alla presunzione. Grazie a chi ha coniato l'espressione "sincerità gratuita", come se la sincerità possa essere considerata merce di scambio o possa comunque essere soggetta a "diluizioni" che non si appoggino all'ipocrisia.
> Sono felicissimo di essere profondamente ignorante, sono felice di avere il costante desiderio di colmare questo vuoto senza crearne necessariamente un altro nel mio senso critico. Sono felice di essere sincero, anche se mi costa moltissimo, e senza sconti mi trovo sempre a pagare il fio dell'altrui paura della verità, sono felice di essere in grado di capire quanto sia indispensabile, per dare un senso alla vita, tentare di essere sempre migliori..... di sè stessi, non degli altri.



Credo che tu abbia frainteso qualcosa.
Nulla di grave.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia frainteso qualcosa.
> Nulla di grave.


 Illuminami Giobbe


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Illuminami Giobbe


Io l'ho intesa diversamente da come l'hai interpretata tu.
Meglio che non mi metta io a interpretare quello che volevano dire Persa e Verena.
Lasciamo che chiariscano le dirette interessate.


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

Alce, se non ricordo male tu e tua moglie avete avuto un lutto, vero?
Un bambino mi pare.
Credo che la chiave dei vostri problemi stia nella elaborazione di questo lutto. Soprattutto da parte di tua moglie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io l'ho intesa diversamente da come l'hai interpretata tu.
> Meglio che non mi metta io a interpretare quello che volevano dire Persa e Verena.
> Lasciamo che chiariscano le dirette interessate.


Non mi sembra ci sia nulla da chiarire.
Alce ha deciso che chi guarda telefilm guarda spazzatura e io ho consigliato una lettura che spiega che non si tratta sempre di spazzatura.
Personalmente cerco di capire quello che piace ad altri anche se non piace a me (a parte l'automobilismo  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  .
Mica è obbligatorio che abbiano tutti lo stesso atteggiamento mio.
Non mi piace stare dentro polemiche in cui si cerca di far prevalere il proprio punto di vista...mi sembra sterile.


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi sembra ci sia nulla da chiarire.
> Alce ha deciso che chi guarda telefilm guarda spazzatura e io ho consigliato una lettura che spiega che non si tratta sempre di spazzatura.
> Personalmente cerco di capire quello che piace ad altri anche se non piace a me (a parte l'automobilismo
> 
> ...


Credo che tu dovresti chiarire cosa intendi per sincerità gratuita.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Chi ti dice che sia troppo ambizioso? Chi ti dice che abbia cominciato con questa storia? Nel corso di parecchi anni ho accumulato migliaia di pagine di appunti, innumerevoli chiacchierate, infinite ore di osservazione ed introspezione, lavoro che non vedrà mai, certo, uno sfogo pubblico, ma che fa parte del mio personale desiderio di capire ciò che mi sta intorno. Meglio che guardare sex and the city o il grande fratello. Mi aiuta eccome, mi da un senso per vivere.


 Non mi sembra che ti aiuti in queste circostanze.
Generalizzare mi sembra che ti porti a un atteggiamento pessimistico non solo rispetto alla possibile evoluzione della tua vicenda con tua moglie, ma anche rispetto a quasiasi prospettiva futura.
Qualche settimana fa avevo sollevato dubbi sulla capacità d'Amare degli uomini (e di molte donne) e mi è stato risposto che questa mia era un'affermazione da donna ferita e delusa.
In realtà questa idea non mi porta ad avere un atteggiamento pessimistico, ma realistico e con aspettative limitate.
La tua teoria, invece, mi sembra che ti allontani dalla possibilità di fidarti ancora.
E' solo per questo che la trovavo troppo ambiziosa e controproducente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che tu dovresti chiarire cosa intendi per sincerità gratuita.


 Io non ho parlato di sincerità gratuita...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho detto che quando siamo sinceri non necessariamente diciamo la verità, perché diciamo solo quello che pensiamo e non è detto che sia vero quel che pensiamo noi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alce, se non ricordo male tu e tua moglie avete avuto un lutto, vero?
> Un bambino mi pare.
> Credo che la chiave dei vostri problemi stia nella elaborazione di questo lutto. Soprattutto da parte di tua moglie.


 Grazie per l'interessamento Giobbe, ma cosa centra in questo thread? Comunque non vedo vie d'uscita neanche in questo caso. Già provato. Bye


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie per l'interessamento Giobbe, ma cosa centra in questo thread? Comunque non vedo vie d'uscita neanche in questo caso. Già provato. Bye


Hai ragione, è il thread sbagliato.


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato di sincerità gratuita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porca miseria, hai ragione!   

	
	
		
		
	


	













L'ha scritto Minerva.   

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma già che c'eri potevi anche spiegare il significato di quello che voleva dire Minerva senza fare tante storie!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato di sincerità gratuita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Al di la del contesto nel quale avevi usato l'espressione "sincerità gratuita, questa mi aveva colpito in sè.
La tua spiegazione, per quanto apparentemente valida, è fondamentalmente sbagliata: la sincerità è espressione dell'onestà di una persona, non della verità. Potrebbe involontariamente dire cose non vere, ma ciò che è importante, anzi, irrinuniabile, è la sincerità. non dobbiamo rinunciare ad essa, anche se ci potrebbe costare di scoprire che le nostre convinzioni sono sbagliate.

Acc.! dimenticavo: sono troppo ignorante per confrontarmi coi pozzi di scienza che onorano questo forum


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Settembre 2008)

Già, e poi l'aveva scritta Minerva quell'espressione. Comunque vale per il resto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Al di la del contesto nel quale avevi usato l'espressione "sincerità gratuita, questa mi aveva colpito in sè.
> La tua spiegazione, per quanto apparentemente valida, è fondamentalmente sbagliata: la sincerità è espressione dell'onestà di una persona, non della verità. Potrebbe involontariamente dire cose non vere, ma ciò che è importante, anzi, irrinuniabile, è la sincerità. non dobbiamo rinunciare ad essa, anche se ci potrebbe costare di scoprire che le nostre convinzioni sono sbagliate.
> 
> Acc.! dimenticavo: sono troppo ignorante per confrontarmi coi pozzi di scienza che onorano questo forum


Perché sbagliata?
Tu dici una cosa diversa, ma non contraddittoria con quel che ho detto io.
Infatti concordo con te... essere sinceri è un valore.


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Al di la del contesto nel quale avevi usato l'espressione "sincerità gratuita, questa mi aveva colpito in sè.
> La tua spiegazione, per quanto apparentemente valida, è fondamentalmente sbagliata: la sincerità è espressione dell'onestà di una persona, non della verità. Potrebbe involontariamente dire cose non vere, ma ciò che è importante, anzi, irrinuniabile, è la sincerità. non dobbiamo rinunciare ad essa, anche se ci potrebbe costare di scoprire che le nostre convinzioni sono sbagliate.
> 
> Acc.! dimenticavo: sono troppo ignorante per confrontarmi coi pozzi di scienza che onorano questo forum



Quando vuoi sputtanare qualcuno non dici che è un extraterrestre e viene da Marte.
Trai una conclusione sbagliata che deriva da una mezza verità, da una cosa credibile.
Partendo da questo sputi veleno nascondendoti dietro alla tua irrefrenabile necessità di essere sempre in tutte le occasioni sincero.
Questo io intendo per sincerità gratuita.
Quello che volesse dire Minerva, _nun zo_.









PS La sincerità gratuita era riferita a Anna, non a te.
Sarebbe più giusto chiamarla falsa sincerità gratuita.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa è sincerità gratuita.


mentre la tua è sempre sincerità utile... va bene Minerva.


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che essere sinceri significhi dire la verità.
> Come le persone che frequentano il forum occupano il loro tempo credo che non sia cosa di cui occuparsi.


ma va?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anna
> trovo che il tuo attacco sia assurdo e ingiustificabile sotto ogni punto di vista.
> 
> Ma francamente....perché mai dovrei controbattere?
> ...


hai ragione, non sono chat ma siti di incontro.
e hai ragione bis quando dici che non vieni qui a chiedere consigli... ma ne dai a piene mani.

e non parlare di competenze, ti prego, visto che sei tu quella che di solito pontifica abbondantemente sulle abitudini degli altri.

dimenticavo la cartomanzia...sei davvero una donna piena di riserve...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quando vuoi sputtanare qualcuno non dici che è un extraterrestre e viene da Marte.
> Trai una conclusione sbagliata che deriva da una mezza verità, da una cosa credibile.
> Partendo da questo sputi veleno nascondendoti dietro alla tua irrefrenabile necessità di essere sempre in tutte le occasioni sincero.
> Questo io intendo per sincerità gratuita.
> ...


sempre meglio che essere ipocriti perché non impegna.
e non chiamarla falsa verità, perchè io a differenza tua non ho il senso della vergogna che mi perseguita.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sempre meglio che essere ipocriti perché non impegna.
> e non chiamarla falsa verità, *perchè io a differenza tua non ho il senso della vergogna che mi perseguita.*





se è per quello sono molti i_ sensi_ che purtroppo ti hanno abbandonato


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> [/b][/u]
> 
> 
> se è per quello sono molti i_ sensi_ che purtroppo ti hanno abbandonato


spero di perderli tutti, se conservarli vuol dire essere come te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sempre meglio io di te e lo dico davvero e senza ridere.


 Ma non dicevi che non ci si può considerare migliori di nessuno?
Non è una provocazione la mia, ma un'osservazione.
Vedi che è naturale cercare di fare del nostro meglio e facciamo quel che possiamo nelle circostanze che ci è dato vivere e ci confrontiamo con gli altri per decidere se potremmo fare diversamente.
Qualche volta siamo contenti di noi, qualche volta no.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non dicevi che non ci si può considerare migliori di nessuno?
> Non è una provocazione la mia, ma un'osservazione.
> Vedi che è naturale cercare di fare del nostro meglio e facciamo quel che possiamo nelle circostanze che ci è dato vivere e ci confrontiamo con gli altri per decidere se potremmo fare diversamente.
> Qualche volta siamo contenti di noi, qualche volta no.


 
infatti io non mi considero migliore di miciolidia. anzi, lei è sicuramente migliore di me, solo che siccome mi sta antipatica fino alla bile... capisci che...
no. io sono vuoto a perdere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti io non mi considero migliore di miciolidia. anzi, lei è sicuramente migliore di me, solo che siccome mi sta antipatica fino alla bile... capisci che...
> no. io sono vuoto a perdere.


Perché vuoto a perdere?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tu sei tu.
Hai superato cose pesanti.
Puoi probabilmente cercare e trovare ancora di meglio per te...ma vuoto a perdere mi sembra ingiusto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Settembre 2008)

ehi ehi ehi litigate?

senza di me?

mi fate un riassuntino? 

	
	
		
		
	


	











ok ok, calme, vado via da sola


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché vuoto a perdere?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è ingiusto, è giustissimo.
a me non importa più molto di cercare il meglio. il meglio lo ho già avuto.
quello che resta è vuoto a perdere che intendo tenere sempre vuoto.
basta sentimenti, basta speranze, basta tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è ingiusto, è giustissimo.
> a me non importa più molto di cercare il meglio. il meglio lo ho già avuto.
> quello che resta è vuoto a perdere che intendo tenere sempre vuoto.
> basta sentimenti, basta speranze, basta tutto.


 Sicura?
Io ho imparato che a volte quel che sembra perfetto nasconde una magagna e quel che sembra impossibile può accadere.
Perché chiudere con la vita?
E' come se pensassi di meritare perché hai avuto troppo.
Ma non c'è questa bilancia.
 A troppi la vita deve qualcosa per non credere che possa arrivare qualcosa anche a noi ...per caso.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sicura?
> Io ho imparato che a volte quel che sembra perfetto nasconde una magagna e quel che sembra impossibile può accadere.
> Perché chiudere con la vita?
> E' come se pensassi di meritare perché hai avuto troppo.
> ...


peggio. a me è arrivata una fortuna unica... ma dentro di me è come se mi schiantassi ogni volta contro un pilone..
perché vedi, non ce n'è che si impara... almeno io.. 
cosa cazzo ho imparato? niente.
vado ancora a cuore libero e mi schianto ancora perché non riesco a smettere di voler bene a mio marito.
praticamente sono una derelitta sentimentale... e non perché non viva, ma perchè lui era il mio sentire perfetto. perso lui non ho voglia nemmeno di immaginare altro.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Settembre 2008)

per concludere in bellezza, volevo solo dire che la differenza sta tutta nel tempo che amiamo passare con la persona con cui stiamo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> peggio. a me è arrivata una fortuna unica... ma dentro di me è come se mi schiantassi ogni volta contro un pilone..
> perché vedi, non ce n'è che si impara... almeno io..
> cosa cazzo ho imparato? niente.
> vado ancora a cuore libero e mi schianto ancora perché non riesco a smettere di voler bene a mio marito.
> praticamente sono una derelitta sentimentale... e non perché non viva, ma perchè lui era il mio sentire perfetto. perso lui non ho voglia nemmeno di immaginare altro.


Ma se non lo è più ...se non lo è ora ...non puoi continuare a schiantarti aspettandoti di volare se le ali non ci sono più.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se non lo è più ...se non lo è ora ...non puoi continuare a schiantarti aspettandoti di volare se le ali non ci sono più.


vero... peccato solo che per non sentire tanto male... va bè.
ciao Persa, anche se sono stronza per te ho un non so chè di bello.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> vero... peccato solo che per non sentire tanto male... va bè.
> ciao Persa, anche se sono stronza per te ho un non so chè di bello.


Io credo di sentire qualcosa come lo senti tu ...anche se siamo tanto diverse.
Buonanotte 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Buonanotte a tutti quelli ancora on line


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Al di la del contesto nel quale avevi usato l'espressione "sincerità gratuita, questa mi aveva colpito in sè.
> La tua spiegazione, per quanto apparentemente valida, è fondamentalmente sbagliata: la sincerità è espressione dell'onestà di una persona, non della verità. Potrebbe involontariamente dire cose non vere, ma ciò che è importante, anzi, irrinuniabile, è la sincerità. non dobbiamo rinunciare ad essa, anche se ci potrebbe costare di scoprire che le nostre convinzioni sono sbagliate.
> 
> Acc.! dimenticavo: sono troppo ignorante per confrontarmi coi pozzi di scienza che onorano questo forum



ti ho dato dell'IGNORANTE in quanto persona che IGNORA che altri possono trovare diletto e nutrimento in cose  che egli non considera.

Non mi permetterei mai di giudicare il livello culturale di qualcuno qua dentro...ma tu con me l'hai fatto.

In quanto tale, ti giudico IGNORANTE. Solo in questo, non certo alla stregua di lauree, master, o altre formazioni.

I miei migliori amici sono persone non laureate. Ma nessuno si permette di giudicare gli altri dai loro gusti e abitudini, come invece qui si fa - ad evidenza - ogni 3 x 2.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai ragione, non sono chat ma siti di incontro.
> e hai ragione bis quando dici che non vieni qui a chiedere consigli... ma ne dai a piene mani.
> 
> e non parlare di competenze, ti prego, visto che sei tu quella che di solito pontifica abbondantemente sulle abitudini degli altri.
> ...


Mai stata su un sito di incontro, a parte FACEBOOK (il suo predecessore, due anni fa, e NON E' un sito d'incontri....) dove leggevo le carte GRATIS (come del resto ho fatto qui, sempre GRATIS).

Non so da dove trai queste informazioni.

Per me puoi andare avanti fino a babbo morto. Se ti gratifica sputare veleno addosso agli altri...buon per te. E tant'è, non ho altro da dire.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> per concludere in bellezza, volevo solo dire che la differenza sta tutta nel tempo che amiamo passare con la persona con cui stiamo.


ma tu che ne sai del tempo o delle attenzioni che io e mio marito ci dedichiamo?! Che cavolo ne sai della vita degli altri?!

Si, io mi sono innamorata di un altro, tre anni fa. Crocifiggimi, se questo ti fa star meglio.

Ma non sono io quella ADULTERA, oggi, ....o sbaglio?!


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

*Ehi*

lasciatemi stare Anna che mordo eh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps tutti abbiamo le nostre colpe e i nostri meriti. La differenza sta nell'esserne consapevoli. Tutto qui.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

E no Monica.

Anna attacca, e pesantemente, e sempre.

Ma chi le ha mai chiesto qualcosa?!

Il suo discorso in generale "Conta quanto tempo stai con la persona che ami"  a sé stante puo' essere uno spunto interessante per un thread. Ne possiamo discutere.

Ma come (debole) chiosa di un attacco GRATUITO E PERSONALE nei miei confronti merita risposta.

Non sa una beata fava di me e della mia vita, e la esorto a farsi i cavoli suoi, che mi sembrano, da quel che dice, rilevanti.


Quanto alle patenti di "consapevolezza" non penso Anna sia autorizzata a darne....e nemmeno altri, penso....!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E no Monica.
> 
> Anna attacca, e pesantemente, e sempre.
> 
> ...


 


approvo tutto quello che hai scritto.

e so, per esperienza, quello che dico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Settembre 2008)

Quando si scrive in un forum si sa che ci si espone per le cose che si raccontano, ma limitatamente a quelle.
Non credo che sia possibile consentire andare a sindacare sulla vita personale.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

> Anna A ha detto:
> 
> 
> > infatti io non mi considero migliore di miciolidia. anzi, lei è sicuramente migliore di me, solo che siccome mi sta antipatica fino alla bile... capisci che...
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (14 Settembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e forse anche l'ignoranza.....minerva, scusa, cos'è quella macchina infernale? sembra la porta di stargate





Miciolidia ha detto:


> minerva..si cos'è?
> 
> 
> ps. Quel Klimt...lo adoro.


credo sia l*a* "stargate"..


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando si scrive in un forum si sa che ci si espone per le cose che si raccontano, ma limitatamente a quelle.
> *Non credo che sia possibile consentire andare a sindacare sulla vita personale.*





































A no?


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> approvo tutto quello che hai scritto.
> 
> e so, per esperienza, quello che dico.


Grazie Micio!

Era un po' il senso del mio intervento nel thread di Asu dove si parlava di Persa (anche se ho capito che era a difesa di Persa, ma era il principio che, seppure goffamente, volevo ribadire...).

Se una persona del forum interviene qui con una questione personale, dandoci i dettagli della questione,, mi pare DOVEROSO esprimere un'opinione.

Ma discettare sulla vita privata di uno di noi (oltretutto su che basi? !Con quali informazioni?!) del tutto gratuitamente lo trovo vomitevole.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando si scrive in un forum si sa che ci si espone per le cose che si raccontano, ma limitatamente a quelle.
> Non credo che sia possibile consentire andare a sindacare sulla vita personale.


infatti, Persa, approvo.

Pensa quanto sono scema: come nel caso dell'attacco a te, do' talmente per scontato che le persone del forum siano totalmente al di sopra di ogni (indebito) sospetto che nemmeno trovo intelligente intervenire piu' di tanto!


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> A no?


no!


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> no!


Vere non mi sembra.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere non mi sembra.



sei stata da me o da altri (escludendo Alex e Cat) mai attaccata nella tua vita personale? Ti ho dato della cattiva madre?

Perché è quello che ha fatto ieri Anna con me, eh....


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Ti faccio notare che quando Alex la scorsa settimana ti ha attaccata io gli ho dato delle infrazioni perché difendo il principio. Nei confronti di tutti nello stesso modo.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sei stata da me o da altri (escludendo Alex e Cat) mai attaccata nella tua vita personale? Ti ho dato della cattiva madre?
> 
> Perché è quello che ha fatto ieri Anna con me, eh....


Guarda di me possono dire quello che vogliono... 

Ho sempre accettato le critiche, da qualsiasi parte venissero.

Non sono perfetta. E ne sono consapevole.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Non è questione di accettare le critiche, Monica.

E' che nessuno si puo' permettere di mettere il naso nella vita altrui al di fuori di cio' che vogliamo condividere con il forum.

Una critica è basata sulla conoscenza di dati di fatto, e deve essere costruttiva, e sollecitata dall'interessato.

Questi sono attacchi gratuiti e "ciechi", perché non fondati su nessunissimo dato di fatto, non sollecitati e soprattutti privi di qualsiasi finalità che non sia la diffamazione tout court.


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è questione di accettare le critiche, Monica.
> 
> E' che nessuno si puo' permettere di mettere il naso nella vita altrui al di fuori di cio' che vogliamo condividere con il forum.
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo. E a un attacco "gratuito" non si dà seguito... di solito...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

Monica, con rispetto l'offesa sono io, non tu.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda di me possono dire quello che vogliono...
> 
> Ho sempre accettato le critiche, da qualsiasi parte venissero.
> 
> Non sono perfetta. E ne sono consapevole.


quel che ritieni giusto tu non lo è per altri.

e non mi risulta che tu accetti critiche indistintamente.

Com'è giusto che sia, per altro.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

vere, asu.


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

forse le parole di Anna vi hanno dato fastidio perchè dentro di voi avete sentito che sono vere. Voglio dire, se a me dicono: sei uno stronzo omosessuale non mi da alcun fastidio, non mi offendo, non rispondo, non me la prendo perchè so benissimo che è una cagata senza senso. 

Ma può darsi che sbaglio.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

No, Lds, vere un accidente.

Solo diffamazione, lo ribadisco.

E la chiudo qui.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> forse le parole di Anna vi hanno dato fastidio perchè dentro di voi avete sentito che sono vere. Voglio dire, se a me dicono: sei uno stronzo omosessuale non mi da alcun fastidio, non mi offendo, non rispondo, non me la prendo perchè so benissimo che è una cagata senza senso.
> 
> Ma può darsi che sbaglio.


ma pensa.
A me se uno che mi legge ogni tanto su un forum  mi dà della mignotta ,sia che lo sia  o meno m'incazzo.
però io son strana...


----------



## Verena67 (14 Settembre 2008)

già pure io....! Siamo bizzarre, eh?!


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma tu che ne sai del tempo o delle attenzioni che io e mio marito ci dedichiamo?! Che cavolo ne sai della vita degli altri?!
> 
> Si, io mi sono innamorata di un altro, tre anni fa. Crocifiggimi, se questo ti fa star meglio.
> 
> *Ma non sono io quella ADULTERA, oggi, ....o sbaglio?!*


ah ecco.

e mi sembra pure giusto che ogni tanto qualcuno me lo ricordi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ci ho la memoria che perde colpi...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pensa.
> A me se uno che mi legge ogni tanto su un forum mi dà della mignotta ,sia che lo sia o meno m'incazzo.
> però io son strana...


dio bono hai ragione anche tu... 
sono proprio un pessimo elemento...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è questione di accettare le critiche, Monica.
> 
> E' che nessuno si puo' permettere di mettere il naso nella vita altrui al di fuori di cio' che vogliamo condividere con il forum.
> 
> ...





Asudem ha detto:


> ma pensa.
> A me se uno che mi legge ogni tanto su un forum mi dà della mignotta ,sia che lo sia o meno m'incazzo.
> però io son strana...


mignottona stranita allora! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






io, alla faccia tua, sono Supermignotta invece


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pensa.
> A me se uno che mi legge ogni tanto su un forum mi dà della mignotta ,sia che lo sia o meno m'incazzo.
> però io son strana...


 
pensa, invece a me non da nessun fastidio. Per provocarmi ce ne vuole di tempo...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> pensa, invece a me non da nessun fastidio. Per provocarmi ce ne vuole di tempo...


se parti dal presupposto che ci si debba provocare a priori...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se parti dal presupposto che ci si debba provocare a priori...


 
no no, io dico in generale. L'offesa, l'insulto a me non da nessun fastidio.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

*lds*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no no, io dico in generale. L'offesa, l'insulto a me non da nessun fastidio.


po esse..dipende immagino non dal tempo e la qualità dellinsulto ma dal momento emotivo in cui ti trovi, sbaglio?


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> po esse..dipende immagino non dal tempo e la qualità dellinsulto ma dal momento emotivo in cui ti trovi, sbaglio?


 
ad esempio per me è molto più infamante sentirmi dare dell'ignorante perchè è tutta una vita che studio. Tuttavia non mi da alcun fastidio. 

Con offesa intendo quella intenzionale, senza motivo. Se in una discussione fra me e te, tu cominci ad offendermi per me finisce il dialogo. L'offesa e l'insulto serve a chi non è in grado di mantenere alto il livello di un' argomentazione perchè smontato in tutte le forme ha bisogno di un palliativo per cercare di colpirti. A me non tange. In nessun frangente.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> *ad esempio per me è molto più infamante sentirmi dare dell'ignorante perchè è tutta una vita che studio. Tuttavia non mi da alcun fastidio. *
> 
> Con offesa intendo quella intenzionale, senza motivo. Se in una discussione fra me e te, tu cominci ad offendermi per me finisce il dialogo. L'offesa e l'insulto serve a chi non è in grado di mantenere alto il livello di un' argomentazione perchè smontato in tutte le forme ha bisogno di un palliativo per cercare di colpirti. A me non tange. In nessun frangente.


siccome son rompicoglioni ti faccio notare la contraddizione della frase.
E' infamante ma non ti dà fastidio??

ok, ok, vado...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> siccome son rompicoglioni ti faccio notare la contraddizione della frase.
> E' infamante ma non ti dà fastidio??
> 
> ok, ok, vado...


Asu, ma veramente fai?


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ad esempio per me è molto più infamante sentirmi dare dell'ignorante perchè è tutta una vita che studio. Tuttavia non mi da alcun fastidio.
> 
> Con offesa intendo quella intenzionale, senza motivo. Se in una discussione fra me e te, tu cominci ad offendermi per me finisce il dialogo. L'offesa e l'insulto serve a chi non è in grado di mantenere alto il livello di un' argomentazione perchè smontato in tutte le forme ha bisogno di un palliativo per cercare di colpirti. A me non tange. In nessun frangente.


Ma se è tutta una vita che studi dovresti anche sapere che piu' si studia e piu' ci si misura con la propria ignoranza, quindi nemmeno per  questo dovresti incazzarti...


----------



## LDS (14 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma se è tutta una vita che studi dovresti anche sapere che piu' si studia e piu' ci si misura con la propria ignoranza, quindi nemmeno per questo dovresti incazzarti...


 
difatti non mi incazzo. Più studio e più mi accorgo di non sapere un cazzo.


----------

